
Basecamp's video tour of their new email service HEY - Flimm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCeYTysLyGI
======
Flimm
Watching this, I felt like I was watching the mother of all email demos. I am
really liking the thought that they put into common email workflow problems. I
haven't tried it yet, has anyone else?

